# Uber deactivated me!



## IslandAttitude

I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...

I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well. 

Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier. 

I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.

What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

you don't say where you are but rather than leave it to the email monkeys i would suggest you go to the green light center in your area with as much documentation as you can and plead your case.


----------



## Uberyouber

For evading charges yea. Which is Stupid. Everybody runs from cops on motorcycles. You are wuss if you stop. Dude crossed in front of me running from DPS the other day.
Your family did you wrong!
Don't worry about it, you probably would have quit in a few months anyway After you racked 9000miles on your car and someone vomited in your back seat.


----------



## IslandAttitude

Uberyouber said:


> For evading charges yea. Which is Stupid. Everybody runs from cops on motorcycles. You are wuss if you stop. Dude crossed in front of me running from DPS the other day.
> Your family did you wrong!
> Don't worry about it, you probably would have quit in a few months anyway After you racked 9000miles on your car and someone vomited in your back seat.


It was just nice to have a bit of a safety net to fall back on as I transitioned into full time photography. I was making pretty good money. I understand the economics for the most part, and I realize there's at least a little truth behind your last sentence, but I wanted that to be my choice. I've done everything I could to put my mistakes in the past.

As for my family, they're good hearted old fashioned people. They genuinely believed that doing the right thing pays off. I think there's a lot of guilt about how it all went down now though.



Disgusted Driver said:


> you don't say where you are but rather than leave it to the email monkeys i would suggest you go to the green light center in your area with as much documentation as you can and plead your case.


I just removed my location after posting this. The closest green light center that I can find is a little over 3 hours away. I don't mind driving 6 hours round trip if I can be certain that I can talk to someone. I can't find any phone numbers to verify that it's even a legitimate office or that anyone would be there if I went by.


----------



## Uber Crack

Sad. I think you deserve a chance.


----------



## Cynergie

Unfortunately, Uber employees are all socially challenged morons. So phone numbers and communication using old fashioned analog CS by phone are not possible.

Given the seriousness of the Checkr results, its likely driving to the nearest Uber greenlight hub may be a waste of time. Odds are the Uber personnel there can only correct minor things like changing/deleting driver rating a pax gives drivers. Or refunding a toll etc. You're asking for reinstatement of your entire account, which requires the oversight of a full blown, Uber employee at hq.

Your best bet is to wait until Uber completes its investigation and then contacts you.

Seeing how your moving violation was nearly a decade ago (the points on your record would've fallen off by year 7 or so), there is no reason why Uber shouldn't reactivate your account. Especially given your clean record since then. And the fact they royally screwed up allowing you to drive all that time before having to deactivate your account without notice. Think you have a good case. Especially if your driver rating is over 4.7 and pax consistently rate you 4 to 5 stars, with ideally positive, glowing reviews.

Good luck on trying to get reinstated.


----------



## KellyC

IslandAttitude said:


> I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...
> 
> I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier.
> 
> I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.
> 
> What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


That sucks. Have you looked into trying to get your record expunged? It would be worth talking to a lawyer to see if you qualify for that.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## IslandAttitude

Cynergie said:


> Unfortunately, Uber employees are all socially challenged morons. So phone numbers and communication using old fashioned analog CS by phone are not possible.
> 
> Given the seriousness of the Checkr results, its likely driving to the nearest Uber greenlight hub may be a waste of time. Odds are the Uber personnel there can only correct minor things like changing/deleting driver rating a pax gives drivers. Or refunding a toll etc. You're asking for reinstatement of your entire account, which requires the oversight of a full blown, Uber employee at hq.
> 
> Your best bet is to wait until Uber completes its investigation and then contacts you.
> 
> Seeing how your moving violation was nearly a decade ago (the points on your record would've fallen off by year 7 or so), there is no reason why Uber shouldn't reactivate your account. Especially given your clean record since then. And the fact they royally screwed up allowing you to drive all that time before having to deactivate your account without notice. Think you have a good case. Especially if your driver rating is over 4.7 and pax consistently rate you 4 to 5 stars, with ideally positive, glowing reviews.
> 
> Good luck on trying to get reinstated.


Thank you. Unfortunately, I think you missed part of my post... They did respond. I assume this was the final notice? The first notice I got was a pre-adverse action notice, and the one I got on Monday was a post-adverse action notice telling me they had decided that they would not be allowing me to be an independent contractor for them.

I was a 4.97 rating and I had 109 (5 star) ratings with tons of compliments and comments. I had one (3 star) rating from someone childish that I used to call a friend in high school, but otherwise perfect ratings from anyone who chose to rate me.



KellyC said:


> That sucks. Have you looked into trying to get your record expunged? It would be worth talking to a lawyer to see if you qualify for that.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


I've read that it only happens in Virginia if you've had a case dismissed or overturned... 

"In most cases, you cannot get a conviction *expunged*. If your conviction was later overturned, you may petition for *expungement* if you first receive an absolute pardon. The state automatically expunges juvenile records (except motor vehicle violations or*felony* convictions) annually."

I applied to have my rights restored the very day I became eligible to apply, and I did get my rights back.


----------



## u-Boat

IslandAttitude said:


> ... I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man.


 When I was 12 years old I found a wallet with $140 cash and no credit cards or ID. My parents made me go down to the police station and turn it in, citing that it would "build character" and was the "right thing to do". Guess where that cash went? Straight into a dirty cop's pocket. The wallet? Straight into the dumpster. Sometimes doing the right thing isn't the right thing to do. You shouldn't have turned yourself in and I shouldn't have turned that wallet in.


----------



## IslandAttitude

u-Boat said:


> When I was 12 years old I found a wallet with $140 cash and no credit cards or ID. My parents made me go down to the police station and turn it in, citing that it would "build character" and was the "right thing to do". Guess where that cash went? Straight into a dirty cop's pocket. The wallet? Straight into the dumpster. Sometimes doing the right thing isn't the right thing to do. You shouldn't have turned yourself in and I shouldn't have turned that wallet in.


I realize that now, of course... and I'd like to think my parents do too. There's more to the story than that, but I'm glad I don't have to look over my shoulder the rest of my life wondering if it's going to eventually catch up to me. My dad was on the verge of not being in my life if I didn't _man up_.


----------



## john1975

Cynergie said:


> Unfortunately, Uber employees are all socially challenged morons. So phone numbers and communication using old fashioned analog CS by phone are not possible.
> 
> Given the seriousness of the Checkr results, its likely driving to the nearest Uber greenlight hub may be a waste of time. Odds are the Uber personnel there can only correct minor things like changing/deleting driver rating a pax gives drivers. Or refunding a toll etc. You're asking for reinstatement of your entire account, which requires the oversight of a full blown, Uber employee at hq.
> 
> Your best bet is to wait until Uber completes its investigation and then contacts you.
> 
> Seeing how your moving violation was nearly a decade ago (the points on your record would've fallen off by year 7 or so), there is no reason why Uber shouldn't reactivate your account. Especially given your clean record since then. And the fact they royally screwed up allowing you to drive all that time before having to deactivate your account without notice. Think you have a good case. Especially if your driver rating is over 4.7 and pax consistently rate you 4 to 5 stars, with ideally positive, glowing reviews.
> 
> Good luck on trying to get reinstated.


It depends on what city you drive in. Boston has an unlimited look back period on crimes.


----------



## bananasfoster

I'm not sure why a felony 9 years ago would disqualify you...everything I have seen says that no felonies in the past 7 years you are good to go.


----------



## Cynergie

yeah. This ^^

hell ex felons can be truck drivers if enough time lapses between their offense. Truck companies don't discriminate when hiring here in NorCal


----------



## IslandAttitude

bananasfoster said:


> I'm not sure why a felony 9 years ago would disqualify you...everything I have seen says that no felonies in the past 7 years you are good to go.


I'd love to speak to an actual human being at Uber, but I suppose that's a lost cause. Photography is going well, but I was actually really enjoying Ubering and meeting people and I think it was going quite well considering. It was nice to fill in the gaps with Uber.


----------



## SpongemanGreg

IslandAttitude said:


> I'd love to speak to an actual human being at Uber, but I suppose that's a lost cause. Photography is going well, but I was actually really enjoying Ubering and meeting people and I think it was going quite well considering. It was nice to fill in the gaps with Uber.


maybe if you list some question you want answered, someone who lives close to a green hub or whatever they are called can ask on your behalf?


----------



## JqYork

I thought they only looked at criminal records up to 7 years back. Anyway, you surely deserve a second chance - especially if you haven't gotten into any trouble at all since then.

But I'm curious about one thing. You said:



IslandAttitude said:


> I had one (3 star) rating from someone childish that I used to call a friend in high school, but otherwise perfect ratings from anyone who chose to rate me.


You took someone you know for a ride? That's a BIG no-no for Uber. Why did you do that? And what an idiot friend to give you 3 stars! Why in the world would he have done that?

I wonder if that may have also had something to do with Uber's decision? Turns out there are a LOT of really surprising reasons why Uber deactivates people. They all go back to violating one of their terms of service. But the way they "catch" you can sometimes be surprising. And they're not always right. https://goo.gl/7aiyoV


----------



## Samas

You turned yourself in....sorry man I can't feel bad for you....I mean if you killed someone I can see turning yourself in to clear your mind...but a traffic violation? And knowing they'll hit you with a felony, just plain stupid


----------



## The Gift of Fish

IslandAttitude said:


> I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...
> 
> I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier.
> 
> I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.
> 
> What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


Other countries have a better approach to this. The UK for example allows certain lesser convictions to become "spent" after a certain time if the prison sentence was less than 4 years. In these cases the conviction won't come up on a standard background check; standard meaning that the person is not working specifically with children and other vulnerable groups etc. The idea is that once the person has done their time and/or paid the price then the score is settled and they shouldn't be affected for the rest of their life.


----------



## IslandAttitude

JqYork said:


> I thought they only looked at criminal records up to 7 years back. Anyway, you surely deserve a second chance - especially if you haven't gotten into any trouble at all since then.
> 
> But I'm curious about one thing. You said:
> 
> You took someone you know for a ride? That's a BIG no-no for Uber. Why did you do that? And what an idiot friend to give you 3 stars! Why in the world would he have done that?
> 
> I wonder if that may have also had something to do with Uber's decision? Turns out there are a LOT of really surprising reasons why Uber deactivates people. They all go back to violating one of their terms of service. But the way they "catch" you can sometimes be surprising. And they're not always right.


I think maybe I worded that poorly, but no, I didn't intentionally take this person for a ride. He was an Uber passenger that requested a ride through the app and I happened to know him and have a history with him--him being a former friend from many years ago. Totally coincidental, and not at all against any sort of terms of service with Uber. I had no way of knowing it was him until I saw him walk out.


----------



## JqYork

Oh okay, well that's good. But why would the idiot give you a 3 if he knew you!!?? Did he think that would be funny or something!?

My advice to you is - UNKNOW him ASAP!!!


----------



## IslandAttitude

JqYork said:


> Oh okay, well that's good. But why would the idiot give you a 3 if he knew you!!?? Did he think that would be funny or something!?
> 
> My advice to you is - UNKNOW him ASAP!!!


Because he's a prick. That's what I was trying to say... lol! We were friends many years ago, and had a big falling out--a long time ago.

I wanted to cancel when I saw his face, but I was trying to be a good Uber driver and adult.


----------



## GT500KR

IslandAttitude said:


> Because he's a prick. That's what I was trying to say... lol! We were friends many years ago, and had a big falling out--a long time ago.
> 
> I wanted to cancel when I saw his face, but I was trying to be a good Uber driver and adult.


You ever hear the saying "No good deed goes unpunished"?


----------



## Pennywise

Hopefully you get another chance. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MonkeyTOES

It sucks but that’s how our society works. Hopefully god has other plans for you to do something greater. Don’t fret, stay strong.


----------



## KK2929

IslandAttitude said:


> I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...
> 
> I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier.
> 
> I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.
> 
> What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


Yep, you are done. Get your case expunged. It will not cost much and will be well worth it.
Your family was wrong. You should not have confessed. It has caused you a lifetime of problems. JMO



IslandAttitude said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately, I think you missed part of my post... They did respond. I assume this was the final notice? The first notice I got was a pre-adverse action notice, and the one I got on Monday was a post-adverse action notice telling me they had decided that they would not be allowing me to be an independent contractor for them.
> 
> I was a 4.97 rating and I had 109 (5 star) ratings with tons of compliments and comments. I had one (3 star) rating from someone childish that I used to call a friend in high school, but otherwise perfect ratings from anyone who chose to rate me.
> 
> I've read that it only happens in Virginia if you've had a case dismissed or overturned...
> 
> "In most cases, you cannot get a conviction *expunged*. If your conviction was later overturned, you may petition for *expungement* if you first receive an absolute pardon. The state automatically expunges juvenile records (except motor vehicle violations or*felony* convictions) annually."
> 
> I applied to have my rights restored the very day I became eligible to apply, and I did get my rights back.


Talk to a criminal attorney about getting the case expunged since it is a felony. Most will give advice for free in a first visit.



KK2929 said:


> Yep, you are done. Get your case expunged. It will not cost much and will be well worth it.
> Your family was wrong. You should not have confessed. It has caused you a lifetime of problems. JMO
> 
> Talk to a criminal attorney about getting the case expunged since it is a felony. Most will give advice for free in a first visit.


----------



## Dang

U can get this expunged so easily man wtf it will cost $700 the most. Its well invested just Google a expunged lawyer and tell him ur case they can tell u the percentage of successfully before u pay


----------



## TN and NY driver

IslandAttitude said:


> Because he's a prick. That's what I was trying to say... lol! We were friends many years ago, and had a big falling out--a long time ago.
> 
> I wanted to cancel when I saw his face, but I was trying to be a good Uber driver and adult.


How's that working out for you, you need to start making smart decisions. Your Father should be looking out for you not telling you to rat yourself out over an I offended the State law, and you should not have taken that fair knowing what you know.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines

u-Boat said:


> When I was 12 years old I found a wallet with $140 cash and no credit cards or ID. My parents made me go down to the police station and turn it in, citing that it would "build character" and was the "right thing to do". Guess where that cash went? Straight into a dirty cop's pocket. The wallet? Straight into the dumpster. Sometimes doing the right thing isn't the right thing to do. You shouldn't have turned yourself in and I shouldn't have turned that wallet in.


Actually it is smart to do the right thing. It may not always pan out, but it's a numbers game. You want to play the odds. The opposite can happen. That cop could have been someone who remembered you and then would recommend you for really good job. So, don't make that assumption that just because there is one bad person they're all bad. Be smart. Keep doing the right thing, and the chances go up and up that good people will eventually gather around you. If someone calls you a stupid chump, just laugh at them inside yourself, and keep on moving.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Could it have been the ex friend that ratted you out to uber?


----------



## melusine3

IslandAttitude said:


> I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...
> 
> I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier.
> 
> I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.
> 
> What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


Look into the food delivery apps!



IslandAttitude said:


> It was just nice to have a bit of a safety net to fall back on as I transitioned into full time photography. I was making pretty good money. I understand the economics for the most part, and I realize there's at least a little truth behind your last sentence, but I wanted that to be my choice. I've done everything I could to put my mistakes in the past.
> 
> As for my family, they're good hearted old fashioned people. They genuinely believed that doing the right thing pays off. I think there's a lot of guilt about how it all went down now though.
> 
> I just removed my location after posting this. The closest green light center that I can find is a little over 3 hours away. I don't mind driving 6 hours round trip if I can be certain that I can talk to someone. I can't find any phone numbers to verify that it's even a legitimate office or that anyone would be there if I went by.


I admire you for standing up for what you did. Much success in your photography business. Consider doing real estate photography! I know a guy who makes a thousand doing video slide shows of homes, so if you want to see samples of his work, contact me at my screen name here @yahoo.com. I'll also give you tips on how to do great RE photography. Generally, for regular photographs, in my town they charge $100 and more depending upon size of home per shoot.


----------



## johnx

bananasfoster said:


> I'm not sure why a felony 9 years ago would disqualify you...everything I have seen says that no felonies in the past 7 years you are good to go.


The Ubereats driver in Atlanta that shot and killed an eater had a aggravated assault that was just over 7 years old and they didn't catch it or they let it go, one.


----------



## melusine3

johnx said:


> The Ubereats driver in Atlanta that shot and killed an eater had a aggravated assault that was just over 7 years old and they didn't catch it or they let it go, one.


It could be they didn't care about such records prior to this driver shooting the eater...


----------



## johnx

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...der-charge-surrenders/GVkkgbsa1LQTroVUp9GWUN/

the shooter's old 8 year old charge was plea bargained from agg. assault to battery. Notwithstanding that, Uber will pay out millions to the murdered man's mama. which is a deterrent for hiring anyone that has been remotely involved with a crime of "misjudgment."

Doesn't take a genius to play out the possible scenarios of an Uber driver that freaks out when the police try to pull him over and takes off. with a passenger in the car, of course. With Uber knowing he had that propensity.

Felonies can't be expunged in some states; the rights can be restored, but the conviction not expunged.

Just a shame that it went down that way in court; there are so many people screwed up by court cases and they are so unevenly applied.


----------



## Arram

U should just create your own ride share business


----------



## kdyrpr

Your evading put lives in jeopardy. Your brain is flawed and will likely malfunction again. UBER did the right thing.


----------



## Trump Economics

IslandAttitude said:


> I'll make a long story short here, but I'd be glad to go into more details if anyone is curious...
> 
> I started driving for Uber sometime in June. I drove for about a month and a half, and things were going great. I was learning how to make more and more money each week in my area while driving less and less each week--totally legitimately, just learning new areas to sit in and getting some repeat business as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do have a 'criminal' background from 9 years ago when I made an stupid decision on a motorcycle. I was young, I was stupid, and they really hammered me. I paid my fines, I did my time, and that's all been behind me for quite some time--sort of. All except for the employment part of my life. It's proven to be very difficult to get back into a good job over the last 9 years. I took what I could get and I took a job stocking frozen food shelves at a grocery store, where I worked (and hated it) for 8 years. They cut my hours back and took away my health insurance at the end of 2016, so I finally decided it would be a good time to take my photography business more seriously. I had worked really hard and handled my money wisely enough to buy a 2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T outright, which gave me the opportunity to try to sign up with Uber. To my surprise, I got approved, and I started driving right away. Things were going great, and I decided it was time that I could put my day job behind me. That was all fine and well until I got an email from CHECKR a few days later, basically advising that I was being deactivated until Uber finished their investigation regarding my background report--which, again, had already been approved and accepted a little over a month earlier.
> 
> I'm really, really bummed! I've been staying out of trouble and I've kept my driving record clean with the exception of I think one speeding ticket over the years since my incident 9 years ago. It was not a DUI, a violent crime, or a sexual crime. I'm not trying to downplay what I've done; It was stupid... but essentially, I didn't pull over for a police officer who signaled for me to pull over going the opposite direction on a country road.. on my motorcycle. I ran. I got away... My family got wind of it and convinced me to confess and handle the punishment for my actions like a man. It's unfortunate that a split second (poor) decision can follow you around for the rest of your life. My girlfriend and I have even run into problems where we were unable to live in a particular apartment community because of my felony. I understand the concern since my charge was a driving charge and I was driving for hire, but when can we agree that it's been long enough to have a second chance at a normal life? I replied to the adverse action notice I got in my email and explained everything that I've done here, essentially, as they instructed me to do and it fell on deaf ears--not hearing anything back until I got a notice yesterday informing me that they were sticking to their guns and that I wasn't coming back.
> 
> What do you think? I guess once they've deactivated, you're done for good, right?


Honestly, this is GREAT news. On the surface, deactivation seems so hurtful and wrong, but it really is a gift. You aren't spending one more minute working for these slave drivers, you're free - you got off of the hampster wheel. Yes, you'll need to find a new income and you need money right now, but that's not a bad thing. Think of your next endeavor as something a little more permanent - an opportunity that you're going to do really well at. And I commend you on being so honest about your past. You're a courageous person if you're someone who recognizes their past as something to learn from (a teacher).

Remember, in life, mistakes are only possible when you don't learn anything. If you learn something from a situation, it isn't a mistake.


----------

